# Horsepower Limit Raised on Pymatuning Lake in Ashtabula County



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Governor Ted Strickland signed legislation last week that increased the horsepower limit on Pymatuning Lake in Ashtabula County from 9.9 to 20 horsepower. The new rule was part of a comprehensive package of boater safety laws. 6/16/08

More...


----------

